# migration changes Europe



## Calvinbeza (Oct 1, 2016)

Muslim refugees are coming to West Europe, these muslim people will change the religious landscape in the old continent.Hundreds of new mosques being built in Germany. Islam will win and Christianuy should withdrawn? What do you think abut that?


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 1, 2016)

It's awful. 

But...while Islam has always had a geographic center (Mecca), the center of Christianity has shifted from Jerusalem, to Anatolia, North Africa, Rome, Northern Europe, and America.... It may yet shift to China or the East and they may re-evangelize the West.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 1, 2016)

Of course, many naive evangelicals have facilitated this take over by supporting open-door immigration. They have often done so on the pretext that it gives us great opportunities to share the gospel, which should be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 1, 2016)

Calvinbeza said:


> Muslim refugees are coming to West Europe, these muslim people will change the religious landscape in the old continent.Hundreds of new mosques being built in Germany. Islam will win and Christianuy should withdrawn? What do you think abut that?


The religious landscape of Europe is already changed since its filled with atheism and has to be re-converted, but I don't welcome an influx of Muslims on top of that, complicating matters.

Europe isn't post-Christian, but apostate and the Lord is dealing with her in that context.

I'm glad that the British government has followed a wiser course than that of Germany regarding the problem of the Syrian refugees, and, also, that, with Brexit, Britain will hopefully have control of her borders restored. Britain already has more than enough Muslims and others of false and alien religions.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## hammondjones (Oct 2, 2016)

1. Islam will not "win"
2. If we think in terms of centuries and not decades, I think we can see that mass immigrations are not out of the ordinary for Europe: Goths, Huns, Moors, etc., and even more I'm sure we're not even aware of. The relative peace and stability of Europe in the past 70 years is not the norm, historically speaking. You'll recall that actual Islamic armies besieged Vienna. I'm not saying there's nothing to worry about, but isn't history basically unfolding as we were told it would?


----------



## Calvinbeza (Oct 2, 2016)

> Islam will not "win"



These Muslim refugees will want Saria law on that region where they live, the native Christian European people will move out of the area. This happening in Great Britain, in Belgium, as well as in some suburbs of Stockholm. These are the so-called no go zones.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 2, 2016)

Calvinbeza said:


> > Islam will not "win"
> 
> 
> 
> These Muslim refugees will want Saria law on that region where they live, the native Christian European people will move out of the area. This happening in Great Britain, in Belgium, as well as in some suburbs of Stockholm. These are the so-called no go zones.


No doubt the influx has now pushed time tables up for when Islam will be a majority religion in Europe.

Maybe they'll take over for a season, if the Lord allows, be it a few years to a few centuries. But they will never win in the end. That is what is being alluded to here.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 2, 2016)

It's neither Islam nor Christianity that is "winning" at the moment, but atheism and practical atheism.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## UserGone221 (Oct 3, 2016)

Sweden: "Rape Capital of the West" is from 2015. Much has changed since that time: https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/5195/sweden-rape

her writing on the "Church of Sweden", though not from our perspective, is shocking. From it, it appears to be mostly female leadership and lesbian. From denial of the Gospel to the removal of the crosses to avoid offending Muslims, there is little Christianity recognizable. She calls the merger "Chrislam." 

I am concerned as to the pressure reformed Christians are under in Sweden, as well as other lands where creeping sharia is evident.

I found one article on Church of Sweden: https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/8322/sweden-church-imam


Peter
OPC
Maine


----------



## OrthodoxReformer (Oct 3, 2016)

In Europe we shall reap what we sow... Atheism and immorality have been on the rise during the last decades.
Everything that the Bible prohibits is on the rise (abortion, homosexuality etc..).

In most countries in western and southern Europe there are places you can't even go due to the sharia ghettos. 
Everyday we listen to what is going on in the places where these "peaceful" muslim refugees live. (child rape, abuse, criminality). 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/18139...lesbos-after-migrants-started-blaze/#comments
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...boy-gang-raped-Greek-migrant-camp-police.html

Day by day things are getting worse... 

The only thing that comforts me is the fact that the Lord is sovereign above all things and whatever may happen, in the end God's justice will prevail.

Let all the praise be to the Lord!


----------



## Particularly Baptist (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm somewhat torn on this issue. As a Marine, it's hard to view hordes of military age males fleeing their country as anything but cowards or insurgents. Part of me feels we need to guard our borders and lands from these people and their way of life. 

The other part of me at times feels we should be helping out the Assyrians, some of which are likely our truly saved brothers and sisters enduring persecution leagues beyond any Christian in America. The other part views these refugees as a unique opportunity that the church has to spread the gospel to unbelievers who would have likely lived and died with never hearing it. 

In regards to Europe, I'm not sure in previous posts or the OP is implying that Europe is still part of what we would consider "Christendom," but I certainly wouldn't. Perhaps you could make the argument that the early church in Europe was largely repentant believers as Christianity replaced the various pagan religions in Europe, but this was eventually supplanted by the Catholic Church and then divided during the Great Schism between the Catholic Church of Rome and Eastern Orthodox Church in the East. Eventually the Reformation happened and further divided the Catholic Church while doing virtually in the Orthodox realm of Eastern Europe. The ancient Greek concepts of democracy and liberty have been more of the foundation for law in modern Europe than Christianity and to a lesser extent, America. Today I would characterize Europe as a whole as a largely secular continent with Protestants and papists west of Rome and Orthodox beliefs to the east with an increasingly Muslim influence. 

If this thread is alluding that we are somehow losing influence of true Christianity in Europe to Muslims, that ship sailed along time ago.


----------



## jambo (Oct 3, 2016)

I am not overly concerned with this. The church has been surrounded by non-believers for centuries. A person is either a Christian or a non-Christian. If the latter then it does not matter whether they are non-Christians from a Catholic or Protestant background or a Jewish, Islamic, Hindu, Communist, atheistic or whatever. When one thinks of the church in former Eastern European Communist countries prior to the collapse of communist regimes in 1989/90 one would see a church that may have been restricted or persecuted yet a church that had a strength and commitment missing in the western church. The freedom that came simply served to weaken the church. If the church in Western Europe is to prosper then perhaps the rise of Islam in Western Europe will be the cause of strengthening the church by purifying it by getting rid of all the dross.


----------



## UserGone221 (Oct 4, 2016)

In the short term, it matters to those under persecution. I understand the longer view, particularly of history. 
I take into consideration how Europe's idolatry is leading to self destruction and how the U.S. is following fast behind, as I consider the place my grandchildren will live in. The god they bow to is demanding, illogical and destructive. God 'laughs' at them, though we both weep, and trust. 
The Islamic Republic of Iran is now unleashed with nuclear terror and funds to accomplish more than ever before. 
Universities throughout the United States are funding by Saudi dollars and the textbooks for school children are deliberately destructive to education. 

As this continues, the need for God to revive us becomes more and more evident. I hope the suffering produces the reduction or elimination of the folly within the evangelical world today. 

There is a very practical difference between Islamists and other non believers. 

Islam is a supremacist criminal ideology with sexual assault even in the religious aspect. We see 'sportsmanship' (human empathy for our vanquished foes) as strength; they see it as weakness. With close cousin marriages for many generations, the low IQ, poor impulse control and boys raised seeing their own mothers assaulted not only desensitizes them, but gives way to acts of common cruelty reminiscent of Exodus and the mingling of peoples. (multiculturalism?) 

Its a scary time that calls us to trust.


----------



## UserGone221 (Oct 5, 2016)

hammondjones said:


> 1. Islam will not "win"
> 2. If we think in terms of centuries and not decades, I think we can see that mass immigrations are not out of the ordinary for Europe: Goths, Huns, Moors, etc., and even more I'm sure we're not even aware of. The relative peace and stability of Europe in the past 70 years is not the norm, historically speaking. You'll recall that actual Islamic armies besieged Vienna. I'm not saying there's nothing to worry about, but isn't history basically unfolding as we were told it would?



This is exactly how it seems to me. 

God's people prospered under Christianity, as culture soared with the Reformation and as they grew complacent with blessings, over many generations, they turned their backs upon Him. 
Then, the backsliding experienced some pauses due to wars, and fear sent them calling back to Him but this, too, did not last. 

Now, the 'post Christian' world is so rich that it now believes itself to be god, claiming to provide for the world that God has 'failed' to do so. Merkel, messianic like, invited in "everyone" of whom Germany and Sweden, with 'no limit to wealth' believing that Islam will simply fold when it can afford a Mercedes. 

First, they were "refugees fleeing war";
Then she suspended the rules of refugee (first 'safe' country)
Then, they were widows and orphans, as citizens used iPhones to show that they were, in many cases, 80% male, 18-30.
She then went after her own citizens, with fines, arrests, threats, and Facebook/Twitter shutting down free speech as the migrants committed massive sexual assault. 
She said that they were going to sire children that German men had failed and that they were tomorrow's "doctors and engineers."

Refugee social workers reported that the vast majority of these males were illiterate in their own language. 

The folly of Europe's 'god' is that he is cruel, illogical, demanding, deceitful, and most of all: suicidal. 

Instead of God chastising the people with an invading army, the invaders simply walked in, and the Europeans paid them money...for nothing, confirming the "jizrah" that supremacists expected. 

When I was in school, 2 - 3 = a negative 1. Yet, believing they are all powerful and have endless wealth, unless there is a revival, they will go broke. 

The concealing of crime figures eventually has leaks. 

I pray for, and feel for, the Church, tiny as it is, in these lands. They are maligned as with both irrational fear ("phobia") and are morally unworthy of being heard ("haters, bigots, racists, nazi), simply for disagreeing with their government's 'god' of 'tolerance.'

I fear Europe, and the United States, is going to endure much Divine displeasure, judging by the rear view mirror. I tell my kids to 'dig a well' and fulfill their duty of rejoicing, especially when horrific news is broadcast. It's rough out there as incivility increases and we become so desensitized to deception that it causes a collective 'yawn' of boredom.


----------



## gordo (Oct 5, 2016)

One might also consider this will strengthen the church. On other forums I have seen people who once mocked Christianity, myself included at times, soften their hearts towards Christians and Jesus as they see the rise of Islam. God's hand is upon this so we should not worry, but cling to God and His Word.


----------



## johnny (Oct 5, 2016)

Calvinbeza said:


> > Islam will not "win"
> 
> 
> 
> These Muslim refugees will want Saria law on that region where they live, the native Christian European people will move out of the area. This happening in Great Britain, in Belgium, as well as in some suburbs of Stockholm. These are the so-called no go zones.



I'm not so sure about this, not all muslims want sharia law enacted.

http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tan...key-findings-in-the-u-s-and-around-the-world/

I suspect there are also cultural muslims just as there are cultural Christians, this kind don't attend a mosque and are more interested in finding a job and raising their kids in a democratic nation where they have better educational opportunities and hard work is rewarded with profit.


----------



## UserGone221 (Oct 5, 2016)

johnny said:


> Calvinbeza said:
> 
> 
> > > Islam will not "win"
> ...



I agree experientially, and so do most authors and experts on the subject. 

It is interesting to read Bat Ye'or's historical account regarding this. As the very vocal minority grows, the non-religious Muslims eventually sided with Sharia because the 'creeping Sharia' moves in threats. 

In this sense, Muslims are sometimes the first victims of Islam. 

Interesting stats in Christian historian and missionary, Dr. Peter Hammond’s book, “Slavery, Terrorism and Islam,” 

This is how it works, according to Dr. Hammond, but keep in mind *the population percentages* are old numbers. It is consistent with the violence associated with supremacist ideology. 

When the Muslim population remains under 2% in a country, they will be seen primarily as a peace-loving minority and not as a threat to other citizens. This is the current situation in:

United States — Muslim 0.6%

Australia — Muslim 1.5%

Canada — Muslim 1.9%

China — Muslim 1.8%

Italy — Muslim 1.5%

Norway — Muslim 1.8%

As the Muslim population reaches 2% to 5%, they begin to recruit from ethnic minorities and disaffected groups, within prisons and street gangs. This is happening in:

Denmark — Muslim 2%

Germany — Muslim 3.7%

United Kingdom — Muslim 2.7%

Spain — Muslim 4%

Thailand — Muslim 4.6%

“From 5% on, they exercise an inordinate influence in proportion to their percentage of the population,” Dr. Hammond notes. “For example, they will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food” and increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature such food on their shelves — along with threats for failure to comply. This is happening in:

France — Muslim 8%

Philippines — 5%

Sweden — Muslim 5%

Switzerland — Muslim 4.3%

The Netherlands — Muslim 5.5%

Trinidad & Tobago — Muslim 5.8%

Soon they begin to apply pressure to allow Sharia law within their own communities (sometimes ghettos).

“When Muslims approach 10% of the population, they tend to increase lawlessness as a means of complaint about their conditions,” Dr. Hammond notes. “In Paris, we are already seeing car-burnings. Any non-Muslim action offends Islam, and results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam, with opposition to Mohammed cartoons and films about Islam.” These tensions are seen on a regular basis in:

Guyana — Muslim 10%

Riots in Pakistan, 2013
Riots in Pakistan, 2013

India — Muslim 13.4%

Israel — Muslim 16%

Kenya — Muslim 10%

Russia — Muslim 15%

The violence increases when the Muslim population reaches 20%. “After reaching 20%, nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues,” such as in:

Ethiopia — Muslim 32.8%

“At 40%, nations experience widespread massacres, chronic terror attacks, and ongoing militia warfare,” such as in:

Bosnia — Muslim 40%

Chad — Muslim 53.1%

Lebanon — Muslim 59.7%

From 60%, persecution of non-believing “infidels” rises significantly, including sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia law as a weapon, and Jizya, a tax placed on infidels, such as in:

Albania — Muslim 70%

Malaysia — Muslim 60.4%

Qatar — Muslim 77.5%

Sudan — Muslim 70%

After 80%, expect daily intimidation and violent jihad, some State-run ethnic cleansing, and even some genocide, as these nations drive out “infidels,” and move toward a 100% Muslim society, which has been experienced to some degree in:

Bangladesh — Muslim 83%

Egypt — Muslim 90%

Gaza — Muslim 98.7%

Indonesia — Muslim 86.1%

Iran — Muslim 98%

Iraq — Muslim 97%

Jordan — Muslim 92%

Morocco — Muslim 98.7%

Pakistan — Muslim 97%

Palestine — Muslim 99%

Syria — Muslim 90%

Tajikistan — Muslim 90%

Turkey — Muslim 99.8%

United Arab Emirates — Muslim 96%

A 100% Muslim society will theoretically usher in their version of peace — the peace of ‘Dar-es-Salaam’ — the Islamic House of Peace. “Here there’s supposed to be peace, because everybody is a Muslim, the Madrassas are the only schools, and the Koran is the only word,” such as in:

Afghanistan — Muslim 100%

Saudi Arabia — Muslim 100%

Somalia — Muslim 100%

Yemen — Muslim 100%

Dr. Hammond observes this Islamic ideal is seldom realized. “Unfortunately, peace is never achieved, as in these 100% states the most radical Muslims intimidate and spew hatred, and satisfy their blood lust by killing less radical Muslims, for a variety of reasons.”

“It is important to understand that in some countries, with well under 100% Muslim populations, such as France, the minority Muslim populations live in ghettos, within which they are 100% Muslim, and within which they live by Sharia law,” he states.

Dr. Hammond is also concerned by demographic trends. “Today’s 1.5 billion Muslims make up 22% of the world’s population,” he observes. “But their birth rates dwarf the birth rates of Christians, Hindus, Buddhists, Jews, and all other believers. Muslims will exceed 50% of the world’s population by the end of this century.”


----------



## Calvinbeza (Oct 6, 2016)

I agree with Dr Peret Hyatt
But countries like Hungary dont want any muslim refugees. What will happed to hungary?


----------



## UserGone221 (Oct 6, 2016)

Calvinbeza said:


> I agree with Dr Peret Hyatt
> But countries like Hungary dont want any muslim refugees. What will happed to hungary?



Good question. I think the population is mostly RCC and they have benefited from the natural restraints Christianity puts upon human nature, but they are under threat from the European Union. They are labeled 'Hitlerites', 'Nazis', 'Xenophobic', 'Racist' while attempting to protect their borders. 

Dr. Hammond's study is a large view of historical ramifications of a criminal supremacist ideology. 

In the small view, the violence is a necessary consequence of the ideology, and it is simply because the only way to explain my neighbor having more than me is "exploitation" of some kind. 

It is fascinating how this ideology appeals to the baseness of our nature. Scripture tells us to not covet, while this ideology instructs theft. Scripture led to "women and children first", with masculinity protecting, rather than exploiting weakness. This ideology teaches that when one has the opportunity to exploit weakness, if he fails to do so, he, himself, is weak. 
We honor the weaker sex, while this ideology abuses it. 
We seek to control our own passions, while this ideology lights a match to it. 
We prize culture and advancement, while this ideology eschews (or simply does not recognize) "innovation" and progress. As we thank our God for His merciful providential revealing of medical advances, this ideology leads them to only borrow or steal from us. 

The lack of restraints combined with instruction to subdue is a powerful element. Even the recent "Burkini" controversy in Europe was a form of "tacquia" (deception) while accomplishing what Hitler did with the star of David. 

Here is an article explaining what few of us seem to grasp: http://sultanknish.blogspot.com/2016_08_01_archive.html


----------



## UserGone221 (Oct 8, 2016)

Violent protests in Sweden: gang rape by Muslims (5) on wheelchair woman. Prosecutors declined to prosecute for two reasons: 1. it is "she said he said";, she did not run away. One male claimed it was consensual. 

Sharia Compliance: 

Common throughout Germany: schools cancel Christmas. No choir, songs, trees, celebrations. No pork on school menu. Teachers responsible to make sure kids don't swap sandwiches so no Muslim eats a ham sandwich. 

Commonly reported throughout Europe: fines, threats, arrests, of any found criticizing Islam via Facebook. Professionals lose jobs as teachers, etc, over any perceived Muslim-insult. 

Although God may do anything, looking at patterns, it looks like much suffering and humiliation under Sharia ahead. Perhaps at that time, will they cry out. 

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Calvinbeza (Oct 11, 2016)

> I think the population is mostly RCC and they have benefited from the natural restraints Christianity



20% of the population is Reformed.


----------



## Edward (Oct 11, 2016)

Calvinbeza said:


> > I think the population is mostly RCC and they have benefited from the natural restraints Christianity
> 
> 
> 
> 20% of the population is Reformed.



According to the CIA:

"Roman Catholic 37.2%, Calvinist 11.6%, Lutheran 2.2%, Greek Catholic 1.8%, other 1.9%, none 18.2%, unspecified 27.2%"


----------



## UserGone221 (Oct 12, 2016)

Edward said:


> Calvinbeza said:
> 
> 
> > > I think the population is mostly RCC and they have benefited from the natural restraints Christianity
> ...



With European open borders, particularly in the past 18 months, numbers have changed significantly. 

First, government numbers were released.
Then, non- main stream media challenged the numbers. 
Then, the government numbers were re-released, with higher figures.
Then, leaked documents showed that the government's re-released numbers were deliberately under-reported. 

It is the same with crime statistics.


----------



## Calvinbeza (Oct 15, 2016)

There are 14 million ethnic hungarian and 2,5 million are Reformed


----------



## UserGone221 (Oct 15, 2016)

Calvinbeza said:


> There are 14 million ethnic hungarian and 2,5 million are Reformed



This makes sense in seeing the influence over cultural resistance to the current European Hijrah by Hungarian people. It is fascinating (and heartbreaking) to observe history in the making. I wonder if Eastern Europe might experience some form of revival and become the defenders of the faith; something long abandoned in Europe and the United States.


----------



## Anglicanorthodoxy (Oct 15, 2016)

This is disgusting. My family is originally from the Middle East, but I was born in Russia. My father is a college educated man, and family waited in lines for years before we were able to come to America. These "refugees" are mostly uneducated, unskilled workers. They're taking over Europe, and Hillary wants 70k of them here too. It may very well be Gods judgment on Europe( which is now a Christ-hating heathen land) Europe has been declining ever since the Enlightenment and the French Revolution. You guys may not agree, but I believe we need a Christian nation. Whenever I bring this up in other places, fellow Christians bash me for being "exclusivist." Look at 17th century Dutch Republic for a good example of a Christian nation. I wish I could go back in time and live in 17th century Holland.


----------



## UserGone221 (Oct 16, 2016)

On the gang rape in Sweden of the woman in the wheelchair; there is an update. 

The 5 Islamists are all free, but the man who yelled, "you animals!" at them has been arrested. 

It is God's judgment and I hurt for those under His heavy Hand.


----------



## Miss Marple (Oct 16, 2016)

I sympathize with you in re your desire for old Holland, but, it did not last, did it? What went wrong in your view?


----------



## Anglicanorthodoxy (Oct 19, 2016)

Miss Marple said:


> I sympathize with you in re your desire for old Holland, but, it did not last, did it? What went wrong in your view?


From wki
"During the Anglo-French war (1778), the internal territory was divided into groups: the Patriots, who were pro-French and pro-American and the Orangists, who were pro-British.[16] The Republic of the United Provinces faced a series of republican revolutions in 1783–1787. During this period, republican forces occupied several major Dutch cities. Initially on the defence, the Orangist forces received aid from Prussian troops and retook the Netherlands in 1787. The republican forces fled to France, but then successfully re-invaded alongside the army of the French Republic (1793–95), ousting stadtholder William V, abolishing the Dutch Republic and replacing it with the Batavian Republic (1795–1806). After the French Republic became the French Empire under Napoleon, the Batavian Republic was replaced by the Napoleonic Kingdom of Holland (1806–1810)."
That's what went wrong. The revolutionary spirit of the age destroyed the Dutch Republic. All of the major revolutions were a result of Enlightenment thinking, and could've been prevented. Enlightenment thought destroysd everything Yes, I know there was some good in it (especially with scientific discoveries) but the political and philosophical thought that came out of the Enlightenment destroyed traditional Western culture. I'd recommend reading the work of Joseph de Maistre on this issue. He was Catholic, but gave one of the best critiques of the Enlightenment I've ever seen. If it is Gods will, maybe Confessional Protestants will have something like old Holland again someday.


----------



## UserGone221 (Oct 22, 2016)

https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/9136/turkey-protestants

Protestant Couple "Security Risk": Turkey


----------



## Warren (Oct 22, 2016)

Pergamum said:


> It may yet shift to China or the East and they may re-evangelize the West.


That's been my prediction for the past year and a half or two. Even should they not evangelize the West, because of our hard hearts, the orient has been in the process of recovering Christianity from Communism for decades.

Oriental Christianity predates the Church's towering rise in the West by centuries, thanks to Nestorian missionaries in Tang China. Now, I hear, from men with sources in China's underground, that there's a thirst for Reformed, doctrinal books and the Confessions in that country. The seed those first missionaries planted has become a tree, and who's to say what a harvest may come.



Miss Marple said:


> I sympathize with you in re your desire for old Holland, but, it did not last, did it? What went wrong in your view?


The low countries were never so unified for Protestantism as they were for political freedom. Even William of Orange pressed to ally with southern Catholics against Phillip 2 of Spain, for the sake of freedom. Religious reform was never so much the goal as the means of the war. Therefore, I wonder if the roots of true religion were ever that deep to begin with... but that's my meager judgment.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 22, 2016)

Anglicanorthodoxy said:


> This is disgusting. My family is originally from the Middle East, but I was born in Russia. My father is a college educated man, and family waited in lines for years before we were able to come to America. These "refugees" are mostly uneducated, unskilled workers.



Indeed, and many of these people are not even refugees; they were refugees until they arrived at a safe country. If they wish to leave one safe country to move to another with a higher standard of living, they are not refugees but economic migrants. Just this week in the UK, we have pictures of 30-year old looking "children" being admitted into the country on the pretext that they are child refugees. It is also of note that many of the people in Britain who oppose open-door immigration are migrants or the children of migrants who worked hard to integrate into British society, but despair at seeing the country overrun with people in numbers that are completely out of control.


----------



## Warren (Oct 22, 2016)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Of course, many naive evangelicals have facilitated this take over by supporting open-door immigration. They have often done so on the pretext that it gives us great opportunities to share the gospel, which should be taken with a pinch of salt.


Yeah, would they unlock their own doors and let thieves enter for the sake of evangelism? Maybe they'd hold their neighbors to such an oppressive law. We forget that God is also shrewd, and plunge into "opportunities" without taking care of our neighbors' well-being first.

When can we declare the United States a failed state? I think this election shows conservatives should fall back to state reforms, and take a less invested approach in national politics, working reform in the local and state levels, against the nationalism of the Dems and Reps. May Antifederalism take root.


----------



## yeutter (Oct 22, 2016)

The whole refugee problem is related to the wicked secular policy of globalism. But now we have many refugees in Europe, Australia, and North America who are out of their traditional cultural setting. It is possible, that God has providentially put them where they are; so that they can hear the Gospel and come to know the Savior of the world.


----------



## UserGone221 (Nov 5, 2016)

yeutter said:


> The whole refugee problem is related to the wicked secular policy of globalism. But now we have many refugees in Europe, Australia, and North America who are out of their traditional cultural setting. It is possible, that God has providentially put them where they are; so that they can hear the Gospel and come to know the Savior of the world.



I think this is a wonderful, long term and comforting view. It echoes what Robert E. Lee said about the Africans sold into slavery by fellow Africans: man meant it evil, but perhaps God has brought them to America to hear the Gospel, and raise them up.

For now, with the violence and rape epidemic, it appears God's displeasure is upon Europe, with the elite taking the distinct Dhimmi posture and exposing the people to day to day violence. 

When a European court acquitted an Islamic male of raping a little boy (who needed surgery to repair him), the court said that the migrant did not, perhaps, understand the little boy's cries of "no" due to language difference, Putin said,

_"A society that cannot defend its children today, has no tomorrow. It has no future."_


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 5, 2016)

Think that we will soon be refighting the Crusades all over again!


----------



## JoannaV (Nov 5, 2016)

Peter Hyatt said:


> When a European court acquitted an Islamic male of raping a little boy (who needed surgery to repair him), the court said that the migrant did not, perhaps, understand the little boy's cries of "no" due to language difference,



He was convicted of two charges. The higher court overturned the rape charge. (Whilst saying the verdict for the charge of severe sexual abuse of a juvenile was "watertight".) He will apparently remain in custody until a new trial next year. The reason for the acquittal sounds crazy, but rape laws are unfortunately weird the world over. I mean, consider how recently the UK and the USA still had laws that viewed "rape" as a crime solely against females.


----------



## Calvinbeza (Nov 6, 2016)

Who would stop Islam?


----------



## UserGone221 (Nov 6, 2016)

Correction: I should have written that the rape charge was "overturned"; not "acquitted." I apologize. 

Although the victim needed surgical repair: the Supreme Court *overturned* the conviction, accepting the defence lawyer’s claim that the original court had not done enough to ascertain whether or not the *rapist realised the child was saying no*.

According to the Supreme Court President Thomas Philipp, while the verdict was “watertight” with regard to the serious sexual assault of a minor, there was not enough evidence to support the second charge of rape.

The appeal court said the initial ruling should have dealt with whether the offender thought that the victim had agreed with the sexual act, or whether he had intended to act against his will. This means the European court is accepting that a 10 year old boy can give consent. 

Consent. 

Although confessed, for the above charges, he faced 6 years in prison. The boy's life is destroyed. He is likely to suffer the ill effects of the rape for the rest of his life, from a severely compromised immune system to night terrors, to psychological disorders to...


----------

